# SmackDown/NXT/Superstars spoilers for 1/13/2012



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*DARK MATCH*
Ryback def. Percy Watson.

*NXT*
Alicia Fox cuts a promo but is interrupted by Maxine.

Alicia Fox def. Maxine.

Trent Barreta def. Tyler Reks. After the match, Barreta is attacked by Reks and Curt Hawkins only for Yoshi Tatsu to come in and make the save.

The Usos def. JTG and Tyson Kidd.

Johnny Curtis def. Alex Riley.

Darren Young comes out and cuts a promo but is interrupted by Titus O'Neill. A brawl breaks out and Young vs. O'Neill has been announced for next week.

*SUPERSTARS*
Wade Barrett def. Yoshi Tatsu.

*SMACKDOWN*
The show started with Daniel Bryan, who came out to a good amount of heat. A "you suck" chant broke out. Daniel played the role of innocent heel. Mark Henry came out to some cheers (face turn?). He said that he would face the winner of the main event next week for the World Heavyweight Championship.

1. Justin Gabriel defeated Heath Slater. Gabriel won with with Hornswoggle's help

The order of events may be off. 

Backstage, Santino Marella gave Teddy Long some "Santino Original" ideas when David Otunga walked in. Teddy made a Santino vs. Otunga match for later.

2. David Otunga defeated Santino Marella. No, this isn't a typo, David Otunga beat Santino.

3. Brodus Clay squashed Tyson Kidd. Clay won in 20 seconds or maybe less.

4. Ted DiBiase defeated Drew McIntyre. Hunico was on commentary.

Wade Barrett came out and cut a promo on Sheamus and challenged him to a match on next week's Smackdown.

Cody Rhodes came out and ran down Laredo. He got huge heat. 

5. Cody Rhodes defeated Ezekiel Jackson. 

6. Sheamus defeated Jinder Mahal. 

7. Tamina defeated Natalya. 

Daniel Bryan came out for the main event and A.J. was by his side. She must have botched it because she was supposed to come out after Daniel, so they re-taped the entrance, which caused confusion.

8. Daniel Bryan fought Big Show to a no-contest. I was really into this match until A.J. came and kept sticking out her ass to me. Anyways, they brawled outside and Daniel ran away from Big Show, who chased him and then ran into A.J. and knocked her out. Big Show broke down in tears as A.J. was stretchered out of the arena. Bryan kept yelling at Big Show, saying it was all his fault.

Overall it was an OK episode of Smackdown.

Biggest Pops
1. Big Show
2. Sheamus
3. Santino

Biggest Heat
1. Cody Rhodes
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Wade Barrett


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rybeck? Is that Skip Sheffield?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rybeck really needs to get put Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Rybeck? Is that Skip Sheffield?


It sure is.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alicia Fox cuts a promo? That's going to be brutal to listen to.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh god. Who gave Alicia the mic?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao at Alex Riley.

He's gone from beating Miz and Dolph Ziggler to losing to Johnny Whatsisname.

Hope The Funkasaurus is on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao at Alex Riley.
> 
> He's gone from beating Miz and Dolph Ziggler to losing to Johnny Whatsisname.


Each week he's facing people more and more irrelevant. Next he'll face JTG.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Finally, we have spoilers.

Rachel...



I love you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> *NXT*
> Johnny Curtis def. Alex Riley.


:lmao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

oh fuck Trent has won 2 weeks in a row


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao at Alex Riley.
> 
> He's gone from beating Miz and Dolph Ziggler to losing to Johnny Whatsisname.
> 
> Hope The Funkasaurus is on Smackdown tonight.


i know how could a guy with his look fall so far


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Drew to job to Fuck any bets?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

nb4DrewMcIntyregetsfutureendeavored


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> i know how could a guy with his look fall so far


LOL! But seriously, this should help WWE realize that a look isn't enough. The only thing Riley had was a look and it couldn't sustain his push.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Alicia Fox cuts a promo? That's going to be brutal to listen to.


Have a Foxy Holiday!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Drew to job to Fuck any bets?


Nah, he'll win tonight.

I hope not as I want him fired but that isn't happening.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McIntyre deserves to be a jobber since he has no charisma and no one gives a fuck about him.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Heel said:


> McIntyre deserves to be a jobber since he has no charisma and no one gives a fuck about him.


Dat rite der, Cole.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Heel said:


> McIntyre deserves to be a jobber since he has no charisma and no one gives a fuck about him.


I agree. Drew was TERRIBLE in all aspects. Shit on the mic, Shit in the Ring and No Charisma.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Superstars
*


> Wade Barrett defeated Yoshi Tatsu.


The fuck? Barrett on the jobber show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoiler already posted.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Barrett on Superstars. Yeah, he's getting a World Title push :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Superstars
> *
> The fuck? Barrett on the jobber show?


He'll be on Smackdown also. He just has to wait for Orton to come back to continue their feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heel said:


> Barrett on Superstars. Yeah, he's getting a World Title push :lmao


Not something to laugh at. At all.

I told everyone, though. Some people never listen.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

he'll cut a promo on smackdown probably


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

One can only hope Barrett gets a promo or is on commentary for Sheamus' match on Smackdown because if not, it doesn't exactly scream potential Rumble winner does it?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not something to laugh at. At all.
> 
> I told everyone, though. Some people never listen.


I'm laughing at the people that still think he'll win the Rumble or be in a Title match at Mania. Best Barrett can hope for is losing to Orton in a high profile match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DA FUCK??? Barrett on SUPERSTARS???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heel said:


> I'm laughing at the people that still think he'll win the Rumble or be in a Title match at Mania. Best Barrett can hope for is losing to Orton in a high profile match.


Fair enough, but you should be complaining about a massive waste of talent instead of laughing at people.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow Barrett on Superstars??? They really do have nothing for him now Orton is injured


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay that Fox gets a promo (god hope it is better then Raw one, should be) and gets a win over Maxine. Also even though Wade may be on Superstars unless he is wrestling and his match with Yoshi should be a good one anyway.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Barret Bear-osh...has moved to Superstars?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fair enough, but you should be complaining about a massive waste of talent instead of laughing at people.


I'm not overly bothered. Barrett is decent and has talent but I don't mark for him or particularly care about him. That's probably due to how he's booked though, it's hard to get into someone so irrelevant.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Superstars
> *
> The fuck? Barrett on the jobber show?


probably cutting a promo on SD


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If he's not on Smackdown i'm not gonna watch it. He should still be on though, probably cut a promo.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

He WAS on Raw this week.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Heel said:


> I'm not overly bothered. Barrett is decent and has talent but I don't mark for him or particularly care about him. That's probably due to how he's booked though, it's hard to get into someone so irrelevant.


Agreed. I cared him for the Nexus angle, but ever since I don't mind watching him but don't really care for him at all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Barrett did a great job getting knocked off the apron on RAW. A stellar performance.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If he's not on Smackdown i'm not gonna watch it. He should still be on though, probably cut a promo.


Smackdown's been terrible and not worth a watch overall for the last month or so. Barrett not being on the show would just add to the list of mistakes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> He WAS on Raw this week.


So what?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what?


Just saying. It's better than not being on TV at all.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Smackdown's been terrible and not worth a watch overall for the last month or so. Barrett not being on the show would just add to the list of mistakes.


The only things that have been watchable have been Barrett Barrage, Rhodes in general and Bryan.

Henry was great on commentary last week but even he's bearly done anything and Sheamus is in the most boring spell of his career.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian better return this week. Otherwise this show is going to be garbage again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Henry gets a title shot next week? Why is Smackdown having a title match a week?


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

I hate it when someone is on Superstars and people start going on about it as if his career has ended. Do people not remember that Swagger regularly appeared on it before he won Money In The Bank?. Kofi appears on it most weeks and is a tag team champion. Barrett has been involved in a fued with the No.2 babyface on the roster - I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Just saying. It's better than not being on TV at all.


He might as well not be on tv. Like I always say, there's only world champions and non world champions. Being the highest non world champion on the roster is no better than being cut.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Christian better return this week. Otherwise this show going to be garbage again.


I'd be surprised if we see Christian again before Royal Rumble.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He might as well not be on tv. Like I always say, there's only world champions and non world champions. Being the highest non world champion on the roster is no better than being cut.


fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> fpalm


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

btbgod said:


> I hate it when someone is on Superstars and people start going on about it as if his career has ended. Do people not remember that Swagger regularly appeared on it before he won Money In The Bank?. Kofi appears on it most weeks and is a tag team champion. Barrett has been involved in a fued with the No.2 babyface on the roster - I don't understand what the problem is.


Superstars/NXT is treated as the jobber/C-show. So when someone drops down there unexpectedly, it usually gets some attention.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I wonder how Bryan will retain... Barrett to get involved? I honestly have no idea haha, I guess it's better that way.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the way they're building this storyline.

Hope it builds to a 3 way match at 'Mania, but thinking it'll be at RR and then Show/Bryan at 'Mania or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> fpalm


What?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Gabriel beat Slater... Sounds thrilling.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Mine too.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What?


Your point didn't really make sense, hence the reason for that icon. You saying since he isn't a champion means he shouldn't be on TV. Because if he is the biggest non champion, that doesn't really matter, or whatever silly comment you made.

If that was the case, then Ziggler/Cena/Mark Herny/Sheaums/Big Show/Kane and whoever you can name shouldn't be on weekly shows because they aren't either the WWE Champion or World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

hadoboy said:


> Your point didn't really make sense, hence the reason for that icon. *You saying since he isn't a champion means he shouldn't be on TV*. Because if he is the biggest non champion, that doesn't really matter, or whatever silly comment you made.
> 
> If that was the case, then Ziggler/Cena/Mark Herny/Sheaums/Big Show/Kane and whoever you can name shouldn't be on weekly shows because they aren't either the WWE Champion or World Heavyweight Champion.


That is NOT what I said. I said his career matters as much as someone who gets cut if he doesn't win the top belt in the company. What have you accomplished if you don't have a top belt on your resume? Nothing.

And Ziggler, Sheamus and Kane should not be on the shows. They're horrendous. Not because of anything they've won, and secondly, everybody you named has been world champion in the past, so I don't know why you're bringing that up. You clearly completely misread me.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Gabriel beat Slater... Sounds thrilling.


for like the 7000th time they have faced each other .


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

hadoboy said:


> Your point didn't really make sense, hence the reason for that icon. You saying since he isn't a champion means he shouldn't be on TV. Because if he is the biggest non champion, that doesn't really matter, or whatever silly comment you made.
> 
> If that was the case, then Ziggler/Cena/Mark Herny/Sheaums/Big Show/Kane and whoever you can name shouldn't be on weekly shows because they aren't either the WWE Champion or World Heavyweight Champion.


You mark for Alicia Fox, The Bella's, Mason Ryan and Jack Swagger? my god, how the hell do you enjoy the product?

Garbage.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That is NOT what I said.


It may have not what you said word for word but it is what your point came across.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He might as well not be on tv. Like I always say, there's only world champions and non world champions. Being the highest non world champion on the roster is no better than being cut.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Heath Slater losing streak extends to 20.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You mark for Alicia Fox, The Bella's, Mason Ryan and Jack Swagger? my god, how the hell do you enjoy the product?
> 
> Garbage.


lol terrible line up


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You mark for Alicia Fox, The Bella's, Mason Ryan and Jack Swagger? my god, how the hell do you enjoy the product?
> 
> Garbage.


And? So I can't enjoy the non best wrestlers on the roster? I don't actually really like Mason Ryan so I don't know why I put him up there (edits) but so what? I do like and enjoy watching Ziggler, R-Truth, The Miz and even though he ain't on the list I also enjoy watching CM Punk.

I also like watching ADR, before he was moved to Raw, and became terrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

hadoboy said:


> It may have not what you said word for word but it is what your point came across.


No it's NOT. Stop telling ME what MY point is and actually READ what I said above.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Heath Slater losing streak extends to 20.


It really is the streak.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You mark for Alicia Fox, The Bella's, Mason Ryan and Jack Swagger? my god, how the hell do you enjoy the product?
> 
> Garbage.


Also if you want to make another smart ass comment, how do I enjoy the product for who I like (when I was't even talking to you in the first place.) How in the world do you enjoy the product if your man, Wade won't be on Smackdown, you won't watch Smackdown. So please, my god, how the hell do you enjoy the product?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol at Slater's reverse Taker streak.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it's NOT. Stop telling ME what MY point is and actually READ what I said above.


Well like I said that is how it "CAME" across, sorry if it wasn't put correctly, hence the reason why you were given that icon by that poster. I was only telling you why, as you responded to him with a "What?"


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan Jobbing to Show tonight. CALLING IT.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

JG vs Slater again? What the poo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan will slip by, Big Show is not a character who will be holding the world title for any length of time. The only reason he even got the 45 second one was to turn Bryan heel.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

So much for the varsity villain Alex Riley :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I figured more spoilers would be up now, so what the hell's going down on SD atm?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan will slip by, Big Show is not a character who will be holding the world title for any length of time. The only reason he even got the 45 second one was to turn Bryan heel.


I have to agree. Big Show might get the title in the future, but right now Bryan has to retain to solidify his heel presence.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

Why don't you guys actually WATCH Smackdown instead of reading spoilers? This is why Smackdown is in the shape it is today..


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I figured more spoilers would be up now, so what the hell's going down on SD atm?


Rachel is trolling.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I figured more spoilers would be up now, so what the hell's going down on SD atm?


Hopefully Barrett's barraging.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Danthree10 said:


> Why don't you guys actually WATCH Smackdown instead of reading spoilers? This is why Smackdown is in the shape it is today..


I read spoilers and watch the show. But spoilers is the reason why Smackdown isn't that exciting anymore. Anything monumental that happens gets leaked in advance.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Cody cuts a promo
> 
> Cody beats Zeke


..


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Danthree10 said:


> Why don't you guys actually WATCH Smackdown instead of reading spoilers? This is why Smackdown is in the shape it is today..


To be honest I use to do that, not read spoilers and watch the show, but to be honest I still feel the same way if I do read the spoilers and watch Smackdown on Friday. Even though you may know who won/lost the match, you still don't how and you still want to watch the edition anyway if there are good matches, and on Smackdown there normally is.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you skip shefield


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cody Rhodes cut a promo. 

*Cody Rhodes defeated Ezekiel Jackson.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

What the fuck's up with these bare-bone spoilers?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Dibiase posse defeats Drew Mac


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I assume Barrett will be on commentary for Mahal Sheamus, Sheamus will win the he and Barrett will have a "stare down"

Watch this happen.

Yes. Drew lost again! Now fire him Teddy!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

YES DREW LOSES


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> What the fuck's up with these bare-bone spoilers?


That's a good question. So far only Wrestling Inc. has spoilers up. Hopefully someone will do more detailed spoilers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahaha, Mcintyre loses. Now for the love of God, fire him. I mean ACTUALLY fire him, future endeavor his ass.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Dibiase posse defeats Drew Mac


Wrestling Inc. says that Hunico was on commentary during the match.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I read spoilers and watch the show. But spoilers is the reason why Smackdown isn't that exciting anymore. Anything monumental that happens gets leaked in advance.


Your name is so ironic lol.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Danthree10 said:


> Your name is so ironic lol.


He knows.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Danthree10 said:


> Your name is so ironic lol.


LOL! As advertised.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So far the best part of Smackdown appears to be Cody Rhodes' promo, the rest of it a bit meh. And to think, WWE couldn't fit Barrett on SD to wrestle...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sheamus beat Mahal, no mention of Barrett.

Perhaps he'll screw Big Show? it would add to his character, he says the Barrett Barrage is gonna take out all his threats, surely Big Show is a threat.

Smackdown's too match heavy tonight, I want more promo's.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Drew McIntyre losing = confrontation with Teddy Long, which = Aksana appearance. Boom.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus defeated Jinder Mahal

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Sheamus beat Mahal, no mention of Barrett.
> 
> Smackdown's too match heavy tonight, I want more promo's.


That's one major thing that Smackdown is really missing. Promos are so crucial in solidifying a character. Without it, it's very hard to establish a connection for the audience.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus defeated Jinder Mahal
> 
> Source: Wrestling Inc.


I'm starting to think Wrestling INC is making up the spoilers. Staying as Vague as Possible haha


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Danthree10 said:


> Why don't you guys actually WATCH Smackdown instead of reading spoilers? This is why Smackdown is in the shape it is today..


Don't have a DVR, and I don't always have time on Friday evenings to watch it, so I like to read spoilers before deciding if I want to watch it on Youtube or not.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> I'm starting to think Wrestling INC is making up the spoilers. Staying as Vague as Possible haha


Agreed, you could almost predict everything they've posted so far.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Drew McIntyre's contract is up


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> I'm starting to think Wrestling INC is making up the spoilers. Staying as Vague as Possible haha


They're pretty reliable usually tbh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wrestlinginc takes information from various websites but they do credit the source.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrestling News World is publishing the same spoilers that Wrestling Inc. is reporting, so I think it's legitimate. But they aren't going in a lot of detail either.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where the fuck is Barrett!? there can't be long left.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where the fuck is Barrett!? there can't be long left.


We're definately half-way through the show by now.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They're pretty reliable usually tbh.


Really? You do Know they make up there own news and Credit the Observer for credibility right? They just do it for Ad revenue. They are VERY unreliable if you ask me.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where the fuck is Barrett!? there can't be long left.


Maybe Barrett helps Bryan win in some way. That'll get him in the show.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

hadoboy said:


> To be honest I use to do that, not read spoilers and watch the show, but to be honest I still feel the same way if I do read the spoilers and watch Smackdown on Friday. Even though you may know who won/lost the match, you still don't how and you still want to watch the edition anyway if there are good matches, and on Smackdown there normally is.


Honestly, Why would you read the spoilers if you're gonna watch Smackdown anyway? I know it has good matches like you said but you're just making less exciting for you.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Really? You do Know they make up there own news and Credit the Observer for credibility right? They just do it for Ad revenue. They are VERY unreliable if you ask me.


Well they are right everytime I check their spoilers lol.

Otunga beat Santino. So much for Santino getting a little nudge.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Smackdown looking like a look episode of Superstars so far.

For the guy who asks why we don't watch Smackdown instead of reading the spoilers : First off, WWE doesn't make Smackdown Live so it's their problem to deal with. Second off, if they put first tier storylines on Smackdown we'd have a reason to watch. Third off, now more then ever (since the brand split) Smackdown Guys are on RAW. So regardless if we don't watch Smackdown the main part of their programs happens solely on RAW.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Why are they jobbing Drew Mcintyre again? Fucking WWE.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

David Otunga defeated Santino Marella.

Source: Wrestling Inc.

So Santino moves over to Smackdown to become a jobber, just like on Raw. Good job there WWE.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Why are they jobbing Drew Mcintyre again? Fucking WWE.


Because he's an untalented waste of space?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

there has to be more in-depth spoilers out there


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

God, I hate it when only 1 site posts actual spoilers, and then every other site copies their shit. Talk about lazy.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> there has to be more in-depth spoilers out there


I haven't found any yet. There probably will be later tonight.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Surely there is more promo's and backstage segments then this?

It's just match after match after match, what is this ROH?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Watch that be it with Wrestling Inc.'s spoilers. Unless there's a Diva match, it's just Show vs. Bryan, and we know who's retaining.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not watching this shite lol.

I'll catch Cody's promo on youtube and watch the World Title match. I'll watch whatever Barrett does if he appears too.

It's a shame what Smackdown has become.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Because he's an untalented waste of space?


He's more talented then you. I am not even a Drew Mcintyre mark but his ring skills are good and have been improving since when he was on Superstars.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

funkasaurus


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm not watching this shite lol.
> 
> I'll catch Cody's promo on youtube and watch the World Title match. I'll watch whatever Barrett does if he appears too.
> 
> It's a shame what Smackdown has become.


Raw has gotten so into the Kane/Cena and Jericho return storylines that they forgot that Smackdown has to be watchable also.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Danthree10 said:


> Honestly, Why would you read the spoilers if you're gonna watch Smackdown anyway? I know it has good matches like you said but you're just making less exciting for you.


Well yeah I do see where you are coming from, but also reading the spoilers determine if the show is a good one or not and if you should watch the show or not, and like this week's one, it looks terrible and might not watch it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brodus Clay squashed Tyson Kidd

Source: Wrestling Inc.

So much for Tyson Kidd getting a push anytime soon. He's on the same level as Curt Hawkins.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

FUNKASAURUS COMES TO SMACKDOWN


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES

Somebody call ma momma! Funkasaurus baby.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

:lmao @ No Divas match on either show this week. The division truly is dead.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> :lmao @ No Divas match on either show this week. The division truly is dead.


It died on Smackdown when the divas on Smackdown all turned face except Natalya or left for Raw.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Watch that be it with Wrestling Inc.'s spoilers. Unless there's a Diva match, it's just Show vs. Bryan, and we know who's retaining.


No, I don't know who will be winning that match Because I ignore spoilers and I actually enjoy watching Smackdown.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

7 matches on the card so far


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> :lmao @ No Divas match on either show this week. The division truly is dead.





> Tamina beat Natalya


Lol, just as you say it.

Seriously, where is Barrett? he HAS to get involved in the Title match.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Tamina defeated Natalya


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So there is a divas match. With 7 matches already, there isn't going to be a lot of promos. It'll just be matches which tends to make for some boring episodes.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Funkasaurus brodus clay


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I'll be damned. :shocked:

That'll be 8 matches for this episode...and I don't care about a single one of them.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> So there is a divas match. With 7 matches already, there isn't going to be a lot of promos. It'll just be matches which tends to make for some boring episodes.


there's probably gonna be some backstage stuff


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Well I'll be damned. :shocked:
> 
> That'll be 8 matches for this episode...and I don't care about a single one of them.


Agreed.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Raw has gotten so into the Kane/Cena and Jericho return storylines that they forgot that Smackdown has to be watchable also.


Raw's watchable? Sometimes Vince ignoring Smackdown is a good thing


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The ring work marks are gonna love this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Raw's watchable? Sometimes Vince ignoring Smackdown is a good thing


For the last few months, I've found Raw to be more enjoyable than Smackdown overall. Raw has done some odd stuff also, but the cards on Smackdown over the last month or so are just getting worse and worse. It's obvious that WWE is putting all of their effort in Raw and aren't caring at all about Smackdown.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow I may just skip most of the episode


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Barrett better barrage the title match.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Barrett better barrage the title match.


with Henry not allowed to get involved chances are he will in some way as Bryan isnt winning this match clean .


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess they had to balance out the week since Raw had so few matches and most of those matches ended quickly.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Man, I know the SD roster has been thinned by injuries, but this reads like an episode of Superstars.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Can only hope Barrett decides to get involved with the title match. Not sure why he'd to it though considering he's in the rumble itself.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Here comes a 1.4 rating


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Barrett on Superstars? Christ...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Here comes a 1.4 rating


Unless the combination of Henry, Bryan, Show, Rhodes and Sheamus have legit drawing power, this could happen haha


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh well, and I guess Show will lose it at EC.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


is this for real or are you trolling?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


Bullshit.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


BS there is no source yet.....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


Do you have a source? Wrestling Inc. isn't updated yet.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Unless the combination of *Henry*, Bryan, Show, Rhodes and Sheamus have legit drawing power, this could happen haha


Come on man, is that even a question?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


Killing myself now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that real? or what?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Plus why would cole distract bryan if bryan's been going through a heel turn the past couple of weeks......it wouldn't make sense


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Match is a no contest


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> *Wade Barrett cuts a promo. He will face Sheamus next week.
> 
> *The Big Show vs. Daniel Bryan w/ AJ. AJ took a bump from Show during the match and is stretchered out. The match is ruled a no contest.
> 
> ...


Thats real.

Thank god Barrett was on the show.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*The Big Show vs. Daniel Bryan w/ AJ. AJ took a bump from Show during the match and is stretchered out. The match is ruled a no contest.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

From Wrestling Inc:

*The Big Show vs. Daniel Bryan w/ AJ. AJ took a bump from Show during the match and is stretchered out. The match is ruled a no contest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao if this is true.

I guess Bryan isn't turning heel if that's true.

EDIT ~ There you go, it's fake. The real ending is the one that makes sense. 

Thank God Barrett was on the show. I don't like him facing Sheamus next week, though. He's going down.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Big Show vs. Daniel Bryan w/ AJ. AJ took a bump from Show during the match and is stretchered out. The match is ruled a no contest.

wrestling inc


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

From Wrestling Inc.

*The Big Show vs. Daniel Bryan w/ AJ. AJ took a bump from Show during the match and is stretchered out. The match is ruled a no contest.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha Carcass is trolling


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Whew


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope Bryan celebrates obnoxiously while his girlfriend is getting stretchered out


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So AJ is heel now also?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

AJ took a bump from show? That sounds like a cross between rape and horrible. Guess she's DB's valet now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


:lmao

YOU NEARLY KILLED PEOPLE, MAN!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Come on man, is that even a question?


Well he got banned from ringside. You take away Ratings, you need the rest of them  Thank God I can actually include Barrett in that little list though. Bad thing is the only things I'll watch are 2 promos..and maybe Funkasaurus. But at least the promos are from 2 of the best mic workers in the company.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, should've done that a few minutes earlier. 

How does AJ getting stretchered out make it a no contest? She wasn't in the match so I don't see how it would end it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Borias said:


> AJ took a bump from show? That sounds like a cross between rape and horrible. Guess she's DB's valet now?


My guess is he used AJ to cause a distraction to keep the title. If so, letting a woman do his work is an awesome heel tactic. Heel Bryan is going to be great to watch.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Carcass said:


> *Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan to win the World Heavyweight Championship when Michael Cole distracted Daniel Bryan, allowing Show to hit the WMD.


Well played, sir. :hmm:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well he got banned from ringside. You take away Ratings, you need the rest of them  Thank God I can actually include Barrett in that little list though. Bad thing is the only things I'll watch are 2 promos..and maybe Funkasaurus. But at least the promos are from 2 of the best mic workers in the company.


Maybe Funkasaurus? lol, you know you're gonna watch him haha.

And Mark Henry's presence in the air alone will tip Smackdown to a 2.0.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

We NEED more detailed spoilers, i really want to see if bryan used aj to keep his title....


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So I'm guessing Show interferes in the Henry-Bryan match next week to create a three-way at the Rumble.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ecabney said:


> I hope Bryan celebrates obnoxiously while his girlfriend is getting stretchered out


:lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Now...we wait for the detailed spoilers...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes he retains yet again. Kinda shocked to be honest lol.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I am disappointed that Mark Henry won't be providing commentary from Daniel Bryan vs Big Show No DQ match.:sad:


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Damn, should've done that a few minutes earlier.
> 
> How does AJ getting stretchered out make it a no contest? She wasn't in the match so I don't see how it would end it.


:no: I cant believe the vanilla midget retained.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So it just ended because AJ had to be stretched out? WTFUUUUCCCCKKKK. This is not about continuing the story. This is about trying to make D Bryan look "strong" while not having not having someone more important to the WWE job to them. Just make him lose the damn thing if you don't want him as your champ.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes he retains yet again. Kinda shocked to be honest lol.


With Bryan's heel turn, he'll retain until WrestleMania.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes he retains yet again. Kinda shocked to be honest lol.


I don't see how. We all knew he was going to retain via random BS. Won't be happening at the Rumble though.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

2 Smackdowns from the rumble and no announcement of a match. #Morons


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So it just ended because AJ had to be stretched out? WTFUUUUCCCCKKKK. This is not about continuing the story. This is about trying to make D Bryan look "strong" while not having not having someone more important to the WWE job to them. Just make him lose the damn thing if you don't want him as your champ.


there's really no point in Bryan winning convincingly this early into the feud. They're going to milk this all the way until RR and Bryan will probably come out on top legitimately then.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Bryan is doing a great job as the cowardly heel right now. But I'm still expecting him to look marginally concerned for his girlfriend, but going straight back to spamming "YES YES YES" after she's been carried out :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

AJ getting dat push


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> 2 Smackdowns from the rumble and no announcement of a match. #Morons


It's obviously gonna be Bryan vs. Show vs. Ratings.

All the other main SD guys will be in the Rumble match itself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ecabney said:


> I hope Bryan celebrates obnoxiously while his girlfriend is getting stretchered out


Amazing :lmao
Either that will happen or he'll pull an Eddie and tend to his title first before checking on AJ :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The silver linging of the main-event? I now have yet another reason to hate the hell out of AJ. :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

1st world title reigns are shorter than ever now so that is why I said I was shocked. Bryan will officially pass Shawn Michaels reign, Christians 2nd reign and Jeff Hardys reign in a few days.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's obviously gonna be Bryan vs. Show vs. *Ratings*.
> 
> All the other main SD guys will be in the Rumble match itself.


Did you just replace Mark henry with .... 

I see what u did thar :hmm:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> 1st world title reigns are shorter than ever now so that is why I said I was shocked. Bryan will officially pass Shawn Michaels reign, Christians 2nd reign and Jeff Hardys reign in a few days.


Having your 1st world title reign is one thing. Having your ONLY world title reign is another.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad my boy Bryan is still the champ. Sacrificing his own girlfriend to win seems pretty despicable.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ecabney said:


> there's really no point in Bryan winning convincingly this early into the feud. They're going to milk this all the way until RR and Bryan will probably come out on top legitimately then.


This match shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This match shouldn't have happened.


He should of jobbed to big show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Glad my boy Bryan is still the champ. Sacrificing his own girlfriend to win seems pretty despicable.


It'll give him amazing heat. WWE is really doing a lot to make Bryan as credible as possible as a heel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Having your 1st world title reign is one thing. Having your ONLY world title reign is another.


1st reign or only reign, Bryan is World Champion and he accomplished this in his 2nd year.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> 1st reign or only reign, Bryan is World Champion he accomplished this in his 2nd year.


*Cough* Jack Swagger *Cough*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Cough* Jack Swagger *Cough*


Bryan > Swagger and that is the truth


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Cough* Jack Swagger *Cough*


*cough*Great Khali*cough*

All of these men became World Champion. All three of them also only held the title once. Can you guess why? :lmao


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Bryan > Swagger and that is the truth


For how long? What will happen next year.:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Bryan > Swagger and that is the truth


I'm pretty sure just about everyone will agree with that lol


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> *cough*Great Khali*cough*
> 
> All of these men became World Champion. All three of them also only held the title once. Can you guess why? :lmao


I'm pretty sure he won because of Henry injury which is legit you don't see him wresting right know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ, NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> *cough*Great Khali*cough*
> 
> All of these men became World Champion. All three of them also only held the title once. Can you guess why? :lmao


Well to be fair there were a fair share of wrestlers that got the belt under 2 years to win it multiple times. Punk, Lesnar, Sheamus, ADR, etc.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess you could say that AJ....finally got a push.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok so apparently aj came out with bryan at the start of the match. So maybe she unintentionally got hurt, but it's bryan's fault for bringing her out there in the first place so he's really responsible.....the spoilers are so vague.....WE NEED DETAIL


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Waiting for the god damn detailed spoilers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Swagger and Khali became champions for their size and look and I am guessing they were desperate with Swagger in creating a new main eventer, plus Khali is a celebrity in Indian. Now ask yourselves why they would give Bryan the title? or have him win MITB? Wade Barret and Sheamus were both in that MITB match but why did they choose Bryan over both Wade Barret and Sheamus?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Swagger and Khali became champions for their size and look and I am guessing they were desperate with Swagger in creating a new main eventer, plus Khali is a celebrity in Indian. Now ask yourselves why they would give Bryan the title? or have him win MITB? Wade Barret and Sheamus were both in that MITB match but why did they choose Bryan over both Wade Barret and Sheamus?


Because the people at WWE are morons. Everyone knows that.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

More detailed spoilers:



> * The show opens with a vidoe package regarding last week’s World Heavyweight Championship match between Big Show and Daniel Bryan, followed by a plug for the rematch with No Countout and Disqualification rules for later tonight.
> 
> * World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan makes his way to the ring to cut a promo about his rematch with Big Show later tonight, but Mark Henry’s music hits. Henry comes out on the stage and tells Bryan that he is banned from ringside for the match. Henry adds that he wants a title shot on next week’s show.
> 
> ...


Can't post source due to post limit.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Swagger and Khali became champions for their size and look and I am guessing they were desperate with Swagger in creating a new main eventer, plus Khali is a celebrity in Indian. Now ask yourselves *why they would give* Bryan the title? or have him win MITB? Wade Barret and Sheamus were both in that MITB match but why did they choose Bryan over both Wade Barret and Sheamus?



They went early with their cash in with him because Henry was injured.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Swagger and Khali became champions for their size and look and I am guessing they were desperate with Swagger in creating a new main eventer, plus Khali is a celebrity in Indian. Now ask yourselves why they would give Bryan the title? or have him win MITB? Wade Barret and Sheamus were both in that MITB match but why did they choose Bryan over both Wade Barret and Sheamus?


That's what I was thinking about Bryan. In swaggers MITB you had a bunch of Jobbers and Christian(Whom should've won but WWE was anti-Christian at the time(not to be religious lol)). They gave it to swagger at the time because there was NO ONE else to give it to.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

RichDV said:


> More detailed spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't post source due to post limit.


 
YOU SIR, ARE THE GREATEST POSTER, THAT HAS EVER POSTED.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> They went early with their cash in with him because Henry was injured.


Alright that doesn't change the fact he got MITB in the 1st place.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> I guess you could say that AJ....finally got a push.


SHE TOOK A FUCKING PUNCH FROM SHOW, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Because the people at WWE are morons. Everyone knows that.


Or they see potential in Bryan, take your pick.

Oh and from what I read Bryan was actually scheduled to wrestle at Wrestlemania and cash in there, and you never know he might still have a Wrestlemania match, but since Henry was injured plans changed and Bryan cashed in early.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> SHE TOOK A FUCKING PUNCH FROM SHOW, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Did she? She probably just got pushed a little bit and they treated it like a big deal lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Cough* Jack Swagger *Cough*


Swagger only got the belt because they were abolishing the MITB match at WM and replacing it with the MITB PPV. Being that it was the final WM match, they just threw it on a guy they had no interest in and had him use it immediately so that the cases wouldn't overlap, got the reign out of the way and that was it. Bryan won it for....who knows what reason, but it was certainly a reason that was to his benefit more so than Swagger. There was never any plan for Swagger to be world champion, it's just one of those things that happened because it happened.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> She probably just got pushed a little bit and they treated it like a big deal lol.


The IWC always acts like that.






Did you see what I did there?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn AJ getting punched by Big Show = WIN!!!! 

Bet Bryan got scared and ran with the trainers and AJ :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew deserves "One More Match".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Did she? She probably just got pushed a little bit and they treated it like a big deal lol.


The details said she took a hit, Big Show probably fucked it up like he did Otunga, I don't trust that move.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really hope they're keeping McIntyre.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Alright that doesn't change the fact he got MITB in the 1st place.


I don't know if he would of won or not but he was definitely gonna do something at mania, that's why he got it. Really only sheamus would of made sense. How long until they restarted pushing Barret.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Brye said:


> I really hope they're keeping McIntyre.


It is becoming quite sad, isn't it? He's below DiBiase AND Santino at this point.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Drew has now lost to Ted, Zeke and Santino, 3 jobbers with absolutely no credibility whatsoever. Yet some on here delude themselves thinking he's getting a push.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> It is becoming quite sad, isn't it? He's below DiBiase AND Santino at this point.


Well I'm a fan of DiBiase but still, it's just hard to watch a guy with so much talent losing so much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sad? Why does the boring, charismaless, lifeless drone deserve to be higher than Dibiase or Santino? Well, I'll give you Dibiase, since they're essentially the same wrestler anyway.



> Drew has now lost to Ted, Zeke and Santino, 3 jobbers with absolutely no credibility whatsoever. Yet some on here delude themselves thinking he's getting a push.


He could. It could be a big losing streak angle where he ends up turning things around. There has to be SOME reason he's back on tv, how else do we justify it? They could've continued to job him out on Superstars until the end of time if that's all they were interested in, or if it was his exit from WWE, could've been very quietly released since he wasn't doing a damn thing.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> It is becoming quite sad, isn't it? He's below DiBiase AND Santino at this point.


It is... I thought they were gonna push him earlier this year after his showing in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber match but that amounted to a whole lotta nothing :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Drew has now lost to Ted, Zeke and Santino, 3 jobbers with absolutely no credibility whatsoever. Yet some on here delude themselves thinking he's getting a push.


MVP lost to KIZARNY.....KIZARNY!!!....KIZARNY!!!

And got a push after.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> MVP lost to KIZARNY.....KIZARNY!!!....KIZARNY!!!
> 
> And got a push after.


Did he really? his career was never the same after the face turn despite being a more entertaining character as a face imo.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sad? Why does the boring, charismaless, lifeless drone deserve to be higher than Dibiase or Santino? Well, I'll give you Dibiase, since they're essentially the same wrestler anyway.


Sarcasm, man. Just sarcasm.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Did he really? his career was never the same after the face turn despite being a more entertaining character as a face imo.


He got to win the US title and wrestle Randy Orton. Yeah... I think drew would be happy with it.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Brye said:


> MVP lost to KIZARNY.....KIZARNY!!!....KIZARNY!!!
> 
> And got a push after.


His losing streak was huge huge compared to drew.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Sarcasm, man. Just sarcasm.


From you? Never.

Good to hear, though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Did he really? his career was never the same after the face turn despite being a more entertaining character as a face imo.


:lmao in Kizarny's only match. I agree he was good as a face too. At the moment I'm under the impression they might being doing that with Drew. Or he'll snap.

Or get fired. :sad:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> From you? Never.


You think you know me. :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He could. It could be a big losing streak angle where he ends up turning things around. There has to be SOME reason he's back on tv, how else do we justify it? They could've continued to job him out on Superstars until the end of time if that's all they were interested in, or if it was his exit from WWE, could've been very quietly released since he wasn't doing a damn thing.


Didn't Teddy say "Three strikes and you're out"?

I don't wanna sound like a dick but I hope he is legitimately fired.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> His losing streak was huge huge compared to drew.


At least MVP was on TV doing promos almost every night...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sad? Why does the boring, charismaless, lifeless drone deserve to be higher than Dibiase or Santino? Well, I'll give you Dibiase, since they're essentially the same wrestler anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> He could. It could be a big losing streak angle where he ends up turning things around. There has to be SOME reason he's back on tv, how else do we justify it? They could've continued to job him out on Superstars until the end of time if that's all they were interested in, or if it was his exit from WWE, could've been very quietly released since he wasn't doing a damn thing.


What I find strange about you saying that is, when Dibiase debuted you were saying he had potential and charisma, and needed to be taking away from Orton who dragged him down lol. Not saying I disagree with your current assessment of him but it's just funny looking back at that now.

As for this weeks show, I hope they're going with an angle where big show punching aj pisses bryan off so much that next week he goes American Dragon mode and beats the shit out of Big Show! Could be refreshing to see for once!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> You think you know me. :lmao


Actually, it turns out I don't. I never thought I'd see the day where you preferred a diva over The Miz.



> What I find strange about you saying that is, when Dibiase debuted you were saying he had potential and charisma, and needed to be taking away from Orton who dragged him down lol. Not saying I disagree with your current assessment of him but it's just funny looking back at that now.


What? I hated Dibiase's debut, I remember it vividly. I've never said Dibiase had potential or charisma, and if I did I was being massively sarcastic.



> Didn't Teddy say "Three strikes and you're out"?
> 
> I don't wanna sound like a dick but I hope he is legitimately fired.


Yeah, he did, but this is WWE. Look at how they retconned Brodus Clay's character. They can certainly write around the 3 strike rule.

I want him gone too, he can fuck off to TNA. I don't want him around this company.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> :lmao in Kizarny's only match. I agree he was good as a face too. At the moment I'm under the impression they might being doing that with Drew. Or he'll snap.
> 
> *Or get fired*. :sad:


One can hope


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> One can hope


Meh, guy was one of the best workers in the company in '10 and his stuff from '11 were high quality when given time. Don't wanna lose that talent.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Very interested to see where they're going with Drew. The detailed results make a face turn seem pretty likely. Also, you're a moron if you think this isn't going anywhere. Why bring him back to TV after being off for so long just to job when a guy like Heath Slater could be doing the same thing?

-I like the prospect of a Ted/Hunico feud. Two very good workers.

-Nice to see Danielson retain. Hopefully this Henry/Show/DBD thing ends at the Rumble because Big Show is just unbearable. Seeing AJ get smacked in the face could be pretty funny.

-Rhodes appears to be taking Sheamus' spot as the resident directionless guy for the time being. Sounds like the seeds for a Cody/Goldie feud have been planted.

-I'd really like to see Barrett/Sheamus at Mania. They've been on again, off again feuding for what seems like months now so hopefully something will happen at the Rumble to set it in motion.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Meh, guy was one of the best workers in the company in '10 and his stuff from '11 were high quality when given time. Don't wanna lose that talent.


Didn't realize Bad Matches equates to one of the best workers in the company.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Actually, it turns out I don't. I never thought I'd see the day where you preferred a diva over The Miz.


The only thing for sure about Amsterdam? Nothing is for sure.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The Enforcer said:


> -Rhodes appears to be taking Sheamus' spot as the resident directionless guy for the time being. Sounds like the seeds for a Cody/Goldie feud have been planted.


I sure hope that feud is being built up or all these backstage segments would be pretty pointless.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, the show looks fucking awful. Not that I would be watching it on Friday anyway, but good to know I'm not missing jack shit.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> I sure hope that feud is being built up or all these backstage segments would be pretty pointless.


I was Hoping for a Cody/Sheamus feud for the IC title to give it some prestige


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking forward to Barrett vs. Sheamus next week, hopefully Barrett doesn't job clean.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SteenIsGod said:


> I was Hoping for a Cody/Sheamus feud for the IC title to give it some prestige


Like they'd have Cody go over Sheamus in any match... :no:


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Looking forward to Barrett vs. Sheamus next week, hopefully Barrett doesn't job clean.


I bet he does. Sheamus has been killing everyone so Barrett seems to be next in line.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Like they'd have Cody go over Sheamus in any match... :no:


Cody's actually 1-0 against Sheamus in singles matches thanks to a Christian interference a few months ago but yeah, Sheamus would murder him.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I think what happened is that Bryan ducked out the way of the WMD but is considered to be an accident. This gives Bryan a real reason to be pissed at show and become a heel in the right but it is bryan's fault for even involving aj in the match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> I bet he does. Sheamus has been killing everyone so Barrett seems to be next in line.


It wouldn't surprise me either way. Part of me thinks Sheamus is going to squash Barrett, but the other part makes me think that they won't because WWE is going to want Orton to do that when he makes his return, and if he's the guy who de-rails Barrett's momentum, then it makes him look better or....I don't know, but that could be what they're thinking.

Either way, Barrett is not in a good position right now, which isn't really a surprise considering who the people who approve everything are.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Drew is getting a push, in order for this angle to work, he has to get three strikes, that's my thoughts. I don't understand how Wade is apart of the biggest angle in injuring Orton, and being on Superstars. 

Looking forward to seeing what Hunico can do on commentary, and will cringe at the end of the show. :no:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't understand how Wade is apart of the biggest angle in injuring Orton, and being on Superstars.


I feel the same, but look at it this way. He appeared on 3 shows this week. If that's not a push, I don't know what is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> I feel the same, but look at it this way. He appeared on 3 shows this week. *If that's not a push, I don't know what is*.


Well, how about actually winning the World Heavyweight Championship? That's a push....one that actually counts for something, unlike this one. It'd be nice if he could get THAT push finally.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Considering he's been irrelevant since ECW ended, Yoshi Tatsu's got an exceptional win/loss record.

I consider Barrett's win somewhat of an upset


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, how about actually winning the World Heavyweight Championship? That's a push....one that actually counts for something, unlike this one.


God dammit. Do you just enjoy being the "House, M.D." of Wrestling Forum?


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Some comments:



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> *DARK MATCH*
> Ryback def. Percy Watson.
> 
> *NXT*
> ...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheamus squashed Miz in 3 minutes, I have not idea how Barret will survive TBH.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> I feel the same, but look at it this way. He appeared on 3 shows this week. If that's not a push, I don't know what is.


It's weird. A couple of people are in a horrible booking frenzy that is hard to get out of atm.

@Tyrion Lannister, fellow Barrett fan, you know he is gonna win it in 2012, deep down, you know this.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, did Johnny Curtis ever debut on Smackdown? I remember the goofy vignettes but can't remember his debut at all.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Just out of curiosity, did Johnny Curtis ever debut on Smackdown? I remember the goofy vignettes but can't remember his debut at all.


He got squashed by Henry


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Just out of curiosity, did Johnny Curtis ever debut on Smackdown? I remember the goofy vignettes but can't remember his debut at all.


Showed up once. Got squashed by Mark Henry. Been back on NXT ever since.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> God dammit. Do you just enjoy being the "House, M.D." of Wrestling Forum?


I don't watch House. If that's somehow a clever way of saying I'm negative, no, I don't ENJOY it at all. I don't like being negative any more than anybody, I'm negative because I have to be.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> @Tyrion Lannister, fellow Barrett fan, you know he is gonna win it in 2012, deep down, you know this.


Don't tell me what I believe. I don't buy this shit for one SECOND.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's weird. A couple of people are in a horrible booking frenzy that is hard to get out of atm.
> 
> @Tyrion Lannister, fellow Barrett fan, you know he is gonna win it in 2012, deep down, you know this.


Sure looks like he'll win, then again Stranger shit has happened. Thought he was gonna win it back in 2010 b4 Miz got the push instead


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't wait to see AJ to take a W.M.D from Show. Bryan is gonna get real heat for this. :mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SteenIsGod said:


> That's what I was thinking about Bryan. In swaggers MITB you had a bunch of Jobbers and Christian(Whom should've won but WWE was anti-Christian at the time(not to be religious lol)). They gave it to swagger at the time because there was NO ONE else to give it to.


MVP or Shelton Benjamin would have been better options than that clown.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Sure looks like he'll win, then again Stranger shit has happened. Thought he was gonna win it back in 2010 b4 Miz got the push instead


I wanted him to win it then, but he didn't really seem ready at the time, in ring wise he was really boring. I think now, he deserves a fair chance.

@Ass Invader


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't watch House. *If that's somehow a clever way of saying I'm negative, no, I don't ENJOY it at all. I don't like being negative any more than anybody, I'm negative because I have to be.*


Actually, that sounds EXACTLY like something House would say on the show, but...yeah. To each his own.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I wanted him to win it then, but he didn't really seem ready at the time, in ring wise he was really boring. I think now, he deserves a fair chance.
> 
> @Ass Invader


Thats true, His matches with Orton back then were pieces of shit compared to how good the matches they've been having this year.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I really hope I'm home early on Friday so I can watch the Funkasaurus do his thing live on my television. It seems disrespectful of the Funky One to relegate him to a DVR or YouTube video.

Looks like a good show. Bryan sacrificing his girlfriend in order to retain the title is so awesomely despicable, I love it. I hope AJ comes back as a neck brace-wearing false sympathy heel. I like the consistent showcasing of a handful of guys going into the Rumble, Gabriel, Sheamus and Rhodes all building momentum, all different types of characters. Hopefully Otunga/Santino is a decent comedy match and not a straight up squash. I like Hunico/DiBiase, you have two decent workers with good chemistry and I'm curious if they can find magic in there somewhere. I'm even into the McIntyre angle simply because losing streak storylines have the absolute worst ratio of attempts to successes in professional wrestling and I have that morbid curiosity of seeing whether this is the one out of a hundred that will work.

Smackdown is such a solid, consistently well booked show. It's like the Little Engine That Could of WWE programming. Smackdown is always there, trucking along, slow and steady. Smackdown knows you don't notice him much, but he'll be there when you need him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I wanted him to win it then, but he didn't really seem ready at the time, in ring wise he was really boring. I think now, he deserves a fair chance.
> 
> @Ass Invader


Hey I love AJ too but she's serving a greater purpose by taking a punch for Bryan.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ass Invader said:


> Hey I love AJ too but she's serving a greater purpose by taking a punch for Bryan.


:lmao That sounds so wrong yet I can't stop laughing


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> I really hope I'm home early on Friday so I can watch the Funkasaurus do his thing live on my television. It seems disrespectful of the Funky One to relegate him to a DVR or YouTube video.
> 
> Looks like a good show. Bryan sacrificing his girlfriend in order to retain the title is so awesomely despicable, I love it. I hope AJ comes back as a neck brace-wearing false sympathy heel. I like the consistent showcasing of a handful of guys going into the Rumble, Gabriel, Sheamus and Rhodes all building momentum, all different types of characters. Hopefully Otunga/Santino is a decent comedy match and not a straight up squash. I like Hunico/DiBiase, you have two decent workers with good chemistry and I'm curious if they can find magic in there somewhere. I'm even into the McIntyre angle simply because losing streak storylines have the absolute worst ratio of attempts to successes in professional wrestling and I have that morbid curiosity of seeing whether this is the one out of a hundred that will work.
> 
> Smackdown is such a solid, consistently well booked show. It's like the Little Engine That Could of WWE programming. Smackdown is always there, trucking along, slow and steady. Smackdown knows you don't notice him much, but he'll be there when you need him.


That is the greatest sig I've ever seen on this forum. Bravo.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Most of Smackdown's matches look like matches that happen on superstars.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro, you don't have to be like that. 

You have the power to change

Embrace the love.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As soon as they give Barrett the world title.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

with all these matches being in favour of bryan I'm afraid he's going to lose it at rumble.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I actually hope that's soon, but weirdly enough, he's probably got more chance of getting it on Raw at the moment.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- and you wonder why we read spoilers, if i sat through that show i'd be pissed,
only things i see worth watching is the opening promo and the title match.

- There's an actual story to Drew jobbing, that's better than him jobbing to random people on Superstars.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see that. SmackDown is completely devoid of star power except for Orton and Sheamus and Big Show, who isn't going to be anything but a VERY temporary main eventer, which isn't much. Undertaker doesn't count as he's a one match a year worker now. One of them needs a heel to go for the world title against, Orton or Sheamus, since one of them is obviously getting the WM title match (if not both), and it's either him or Bryan (I expect Bryan, obviously) since Henry and Christian's pushes are done and Rhodes isn't gonna be in contention until he wins the MITB. Raw has Cena, Punk, Kane (I know he won't get it but still...), Jericho, Alberto Del Rio when he gets back, Miz can be put back there at any time, and they're building up Ziggler so it's quite literally a haven for people who could all potentially be champion at any point (except perhaps Ziggler, since he also looks like a MITB lock). There's no room to give Barrett a world title push on Raw, but there is on SmackDown. They just have to be willing to take it, and that's the part I don't buy.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

bme said:


> - and you wonder why we read spoilers, if i sat through that show i'd be pissed,
> only things i see worth watching is the opening promo and the title match.
> 
> - There's an actual story to Drew jobbing, that's better than him jobbing to random people on Superstars.


Every one seemed to have a great time..Until the ending to the title match,But then loved Henry coming out/talking sh*t to a crying Show and then getting knocked the f*ck out by Show!!!

Funkasaraus Notes:All he did was a big headbutt to Tyson's chest and the running splash,I marked seeing him in person,He hardly got any reaction..Until he did the headbutt/got the pin and danced,Seems Brodus is having fun with the character based on his face reactions&dancing with those funky hoochies!!!!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have 3 questions and if they have been asked before then I am sorry (Im not reading through 30 pages)

1. The match between Big Show and Daniel Bryan is supposed to be a no DQ match right? Then why is henry banned from ringside?

2. I guess the Funkasaurus is on Raw and Smackdown now?

3. Where is Santino Marella? He won his match on Raw to become the assistant to Theodore Long and they don't have him on the next Smackdown show?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks ok. looking forward to henry on the mic, another drew mac carryjob, brodus, and the main event. still a lot of crap tho. gabriel sucks, mahal sucks, cody/zeke have never had good matches, etc




> 3. Where is Santino Marella? He won his match on Raw to become the assistant to Theodore Long and they don't have him on the next Smackdown show?


he jobs to otunga


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he jobs to otunga


Opps I didn't see that one.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Joseph29 said:


> I have 3 questions and if they have been asked before then I am sorry (Im not reading through 30 pages)
> 
> 1. The match between Big Show and Daniel Bryan is supposed to be a no DQ match right? Then why is henry banned from ringside?
> 
> ...


1-Henry said he had a meeting with Teddy and that IF he chooses not to interfere then he gets a tile match next week!

2-Guess so!

3-Loses to Otunga!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Biggest Pops
1. Big Show
2. Sheamus
3. Santino

Biggest Heat
1. Cody rhodes
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Wade Barrett 

.................


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> 1-Henry said he had a meeting with Teddy and that IF he chooses not to interfere then he gets a tile match next week!


That make much more sense. Cause the spoiler said he was banned from ringside.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Big Show cried while Bryan was berating him, apparently


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

No way, Barrett and Sheamus match has a clean ending next week, i expect other rumble participants to interfere.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Can anyone elaborate on what kind of bump AJ takes? edit : Just found it, EL-OH-EL


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, how about actually winning the World Heavyweight Championship? That's a push....one that actually counts for something, unlike this one. It'd be nice if he could get THAT push finally.


Yeah, cause Sid, Stan Stasiak and Jack Swagger are bigger stars than Jake the Snake Roberts and Roddy Piper. And Shawn Michaels didn't win any world titles since 2003, and he wasn't important or over.

I really don't get your obsession with wrestlers winning titles. Brutus Beefcake was over as fuck back in the day, did he get the world title? Fuck, look how over Rikishi was. Are you saying Dolph Ziggler is a bigger star in wrestling than him?

Oh, and may I add.



ecabney said:


> Biggest Heat
> *1. Cody rhodes
> 2. Daniel Bryan*
> 3. Wade Barrett


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Jesus christ Smackdown needs some stars. Orton not being there highlights it even more. 

I really have got no interest in watching this show other than for the Funkasaurus!

The whole card is just jobber, jobber, jobber.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

ecabney said:


> Big Show cried while Bryan was berating him, apparently


WAT


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd like to read this thread without seeing Pyro bitching about his favorites not getting the World Title. Last year it was Christian (and the years before) and now it's Barrett. And once he has it, it's gonna be maybe Riley. And once he has it, I think, I will set the server of this forum on fire - plain and simple.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, what shitty undetailed spoilers. Glad Bryan somehow retained. Guessing he'll finally lose it at the Rumble


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Gin said:


> I'd like to read this thread without seeing Pyro bitching about his favorites not getting the World Title. Last year it was Christian (and the years before) and now it's Barrett. And once he has it, it's gonna be maybe Riley. And once he has it, I think, I will set the server of this forum on fire - plain and simple.


Lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lastier said:


> WAT


Show was crying cuz he hit AJ


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

How many title shots has the Big Fucking Slow had since he came back from injury?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The reason this feud is stupid is because I genuinely can't see WWE giving Show a proper run with the belt, so there's not going to be any pay-off. I hope their feud ends soon and Bryan gets to work with someone he can actually have a good match with.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Biggest Pops
> 1. Big Show
> 2. Sheamus
> 3. Santino
> ...


That true? If so, good for Cody who's genuinely getting over consistently now. Also, good for Bryan because that means his slow burn heel turn is working to perfection. As for Wade, can't help but feel him being directionless hasn't helped his cause but at least he's top 3.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

purple_gloves said:


> How many title shots has the Big Fucking Slow had since he came back from injury?


Vengeance
Survivor Series
TLC
Last week
This week

That'll be 5 title shots in just over 3 months


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate the Big Show. Big useless boring knobhead that makes everyone he feuds with look like crap. Never liked him anyway but ever since he completely buried Punk he's been top of my 'PLEEEEEEEASE RELEASE THEM!' list.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Vengeance
> Survivor Series
> TLC
> Last week
> ...


Batista would be proud

:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

At least Mark RATINGS Henry gets a Title shot next week instead. He's the one guy I wouldn't mind taking the belt from Bryan, because he's a BAUCE.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Show was crying cuz he hit AJ


Wonder what dramatic music they will choose for the reply of this next week. Will it top Orton's falling down the stairs dying scene?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Batista would be proud
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Show must be one of the biggest failures in wrestling history. Blessed with size and athletic ability he fucked it all up, got fat and spent nearly his entire career in the midcard. He's never had a memorable title reign, all his feuds suck and I can't remember a match of his I've enjoyed.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

at least bryan retained
looks like a boring show but yeah i will judge after i see it 

where the fuck is Christian?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

#1Peep4ever said:


> where the fuck is Christian?


He's still injured, sadly.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

No segment with teddy and drew....drew is saved 8*D


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. That show sounds very uneventful. If it weren't for the Big Show/Daniel Bryan World Title match, I'd say it looks like a long episode of Superstars.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Wonder whats gonna happen to Drew?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> where the fuck is Christian?


That's a good question. Ankle sprains usually don't take that long to heal, so it's possible that he's being held back for some reason. There's been some reports that he's coming back in Febraury, so hopefully he'll be a surprise entrant in Royal Rumble. The longer he stays out, the less willing Smackdown is going to be interested in trying to put a focus on Christian when he returns.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That true? If so, good for Cody who's genuinely getting over consistently now. Also, good for Bryan because that means his slow burn heel turn is working to perfection. As for Wade, can't help but feel him being directionless hasn't helped his cause but at least he's top 3.


Rhodes, Bryan, and Barrett being the top 3 in heat for Smackdown is great as everything is going to plan. Those are going to be the top heels of Smackdown going forward. 

Bryan has done very well in getting heat. #2 as a new heel is very impressive. Even a veteran like Christian couldn't make it into the top 3 in heat and he tried hard with the cheap heat to do it. It's a rare accomplishment to get that hated that quickly and Bryan didn't have to do cheap heat to do it. He's a natural heel.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The whole feud with Big Show is pointless because he can't seriously get another world title reign as a face and Danielson just isn't big enough as a heel to actively chase the belt.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> The whole feud with Big Show is pointless because he can't seriously get another world title reign as a face and Danielson just isn't big enough as a heel to actively chase the belt.


The Big Show/Henry/Bryan feud is just filler until Royal Rumble. Depending on what happens there, Bryan will get into a WrestleMania program right after it with Orton or Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Wow. That show sounds very uneventful. If it weren't for the Big Show/Daniel Bryan World Title match, I'd say it looks like a long episode of Superstars.


The house shows looks like an episode of NXT/Superstars, so it wasn't going to be long until the televised shows looked like it also.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rhodes, Bryan, and Barrett being the top 3 in heat for Smackdown is great as everything is going to plan. Those are going to be the top heels of Smackdown going forward.
> 
> Bryan has done very well in getting heat. #2 as a new heel is very impressive. Even a veteran like Christian couldn't make it into the top 3 in heat and he tried hard with the cheap heat to do it. It's a rare accomplishment to get that hated that quickly and Bryan didn't have to do cheap heat to do it. He's a natural heel.



i have nothing against Bryan, but its hardly his natural talent that is getting him heat. I wont't consider this 'x-pac' heat but it is quite near that level. People generally hate him because (i know it sounds absurd) he's ugly with that beard and Michael Cole has made him seem nothing more then a cowardly nerd. Not to forget how he won the world title, beating a face. I have to admit though, there's something in his arrogance that makes you want to boo him.

As for the show, i dont see why Drew lost again. Sheamus vs Jinder is just as generic as a feud can get. How can you have a feud with over 5 matches, all going to one guy? I hope Wade wins next week, faces don't need to be so dominant, Sheamus can just show some anger after the match. Tamina beats Natalya again, not cool. Bryan/Show ruins the concept of no dq/countout matches and ol at AJ getting hit by Show. i can obviously see Bryan having something to do with it, which would get him instant heat, putting his own GF in danger to retain the title somehow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The reason why there are so many matches is because of the RR. They gotta make some guys look credible too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What? I hated Dibiase's debut, I remember it vividly. I've never said Dibiase had potential or charisma, and if I did I was being massively sarcastic.


lol dude look back on your posts. Trust me you said it many times and not in a sarcastic way! But it doesn't matter either way because he turned out to be exactly like a boring drone, just as I expected.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rhodes, Bryan, and Barrett being the top 3 in heat for Smackdown is great as everything is going to plan. Those are going to be the top heels of Smackdown going forward.
> 
> Bryan has done very well in getting heat. #2 as a new heel is very impressive. Even a veteran like Christian couldn't make it into the top 3 in heat and he tried hard with the cheap heat to do it. It's a rare accomplishment to get that hated that quickly and Bryan didn't have to do cheap heat to do it. He's a natural heel.


I'd say he is a natural heel. He knows how to be a mega douchebag haha. Plus, seeing as AJ looks 12 and Bryan has that beard, he seems creepy too. People call Swagger the next Kurt Angle but I see more comparisons with Bryan tbh. Great wrestler but can play a creepy, douchey heel to perfection  It also helps him because if he can keep getting more heat than Barrett, WWE may be tempted to keep him as World Champion leading into Wrestlemania to face Orton rather than put the belt off him and onto Barrett at Elimination Chamber.

Of course as a Cody Rhodes fan, it does my heart good to see that he's really getting over now and topping the heat scale. I'd love to see future feuds with Rhodes with Orton, Punk etc. once he makes it to the main event. Same with Bryan tbh. Feuds with those 2 would be great with Bryan too down the line.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ellthom said:


> Wonder whats gonna happen to Drew?


Whose that guy entering the Impact Zone?

*cue crappy commentary by Tazz/Tenay*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Whose that guy entering the Impact Zone?
> 
> *cue crappy commentary by Tazz/Tenay*


Drew McDonald making his Impact Wrestling debut!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if it was posted or not, but with Bryan turning heel, Pro Wrestling Net is under the impression that Henry is close to a face turn.

The show started with Daniel Bryan, who came out to a good amount of heat. A "you suck" chant broke out. Daniel played the role of innocent heel. Mark Henry came out to some cheers (face turn?). He said that he would face the winner of the main event next week for the World Heavyweight Championship.

Source: Pro Wrestling Net

If this is the case, it's the worst possible move Smackdown could make. Henry would not be as over as a face as he was a heel. Henry vs. Bryan isn't going to be a feud that will elevate Bryan as a heel either.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Batista would be proud
> 
> :lmao


Yeah didn't he once have like a streak of PPV title shots lasting almost 2yrs???


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody/Daniel&Barrett got the biggest heat last night for Smackdown,I was a bit sad since I'm a HUGE mark for all three and I was one of the very few cheering for them(especially for Cody since he was being kinda racist to most of my fellow hispanic/mexican crowd)!!

But at the same time it's cool that their heel characters are over!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This Bryan heel turn is going slowly which i like. Maybe now AJ will be heel to seeing what happened


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> The show started with Daniel Bryan, who came out to a good amount of heat. A "you suck" chant broke out. Daniel played the role of innocent heel. Mark Henry came out to some cheers (face turn?). He said that he would face the winner of the main event next week for the World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> 1. Justin Gabriel defeated Heath Slater. Gabriel won with with Hornswoggle's help
> 
> ...


Full alternate spoilers, I guess they are abit more detailed then the OP post. 

I can't see how they are gonna turn Show heel for Shaq at Mania, he broke down in tears? wtf, complete babyface.

I assume we might see something like Henry & Bryan vs. Shaq & Show if the rumors abour O'Neal are true.

Nice to see Cody, Bryan and Barrett are getting good heat too.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Everything other than Show crying like this would be a dissapointment.










Man, and after all the hype, I thought Mahal had a real chance of deafeating.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

^so bryan is now number 2 heel on smackdown 
NICE


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> I'm not sure if it was posted or not, but with Bryan turning heel, Pro Wrestling Net is under the impression that Henry is close to a face turn.
> 
> The show started with Daniel Bryan, who came out to a good amount of heat. A "you suck" chant broke out. Daniel played the role of innocent heel. Mark Henry came out to some cheers (face turn?). He said that he would face the winner of the main event next week for the World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> ...


Henry is defiantly turning face soon,He came out saying that he had a meeting with Teddy and that IF he"kept his nose clean"then he gets a title match next week cause he didn't get his title rematch..And that he hit Daniel cause he got provoked,But never bashed the crowd/didn't talk about his hall of pain or anything else heelish!!!

He did come out in the end and talked sh*t to Show for crying for AJ(which Henry got big pops for)But it was a post-show promo(I think),He got one of the most pops of the night during both entrances&promos!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> ^so bryan is now number 2 heel on smackdown
> NICE


Doesn't help when the number 1 heel's meant to be holding the secondary title to his world title though haha. Still good for Bryan getting over and good for Rhodes for seemingly becoming the most over heel on Smackdown now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Doesn't help when the number 1 heel's meant to be holding the secondary title to his world title though haha. Still good for Bryan getting over and good for Rhodes for seemingly becoming the most over heel on Smackdown now.


well he still hasnt turned fully so it has to count for something since he actually does nothing heelish but being annoying 

dunno if already posted


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Doesn't help when the number 1 heel's meant to be holding the secondary title to his world title though haha. Still good for Bryan getting over and good for Rhodes for seemingly becoming the most over heel on Smackdown now.


Even though he's World Champ, I don't consider Bryan the #1 heel on SD. It's Barrett for him simply because he took out Orton who is the face of the show, and his segments with Orton were getting the main event spots every week.

At the moment i'd say it's
Barrett
Bryan/Henry (even)
Rhodes
Christian
Mahal/Hunico/whatever

Rhodes will go ahead of Henry and Bryan after Mania but Barrett will be the top heel on the brand for a while imo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That video makes me laugh every damn time.

"That first time, he was unconscious, was he not?"
"Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's sweet, man."


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Even though he's World Champ, I don't consider Bryan the #1 heel on SD. It's Barrett for him simply because he took out Orton who is the face of the show, and his segments with Orton were getting the main event spots every week.
> 
> At the moment i'd say it's
> Barrett
> ...


Those ratings are about right. But by the time Christian returns, Hunico and Mahal will likely pass Christian both in card placement and heat. Mahal was getting bigger heat than Christian already. Barrett/Rhodes/Bryan will switch placements depending on promos and whoever they are facing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Those ratings are about right. But by the time Christian returns, Hunico and Mahal will likely pass Christian both in card placement and heat. Mahal was getting bigger heat than Christian already. Barrett/Rhodes/Bryan will switch placements depending on promos and whoever they are facing.


If Mahal and Hunico pass Christian on the card I will give up on the WWE.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Because he's an untalented waste of space?


 Eh.......no! He's very talented and hopefully a push will be very soon......all aboard!!:flip


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

A win for Otunga!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Doesn't help when the number 1 heel's meant to be holding the secondary title to his world title though haha. Still good for Bryan getting over and good for Rhodes for seemingly becoming the most over heel on Smackdown now.


Well considering Cody has been being built up for 1 year now and D Bryan is getting good heat in 2 weeks of a push, I'd say it's a good sign.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Biggest Pops
> 1. Big Show
> 2. Sheamus
> 3. Santino
> ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If Mahal and Hunico pass Christian on the card I will give up on the WWE.


I could easily see it happening. There's just no place for Christian's heel character on the card. Mahal is used to bring in the Indian market. Hunico is used to bring in the Hispanic market. Christian's main purpose is promos and mic work but Smackdown isn't the promo show, Raw is. They don't care about promos on Smackdown and now Rhodes/Barrett is stepping up for the promos that are needed. It's surprising that a former WHC is this irrelevant, but he is because of poor booking/creative decisions. Christian needs to come back ASAP and he needs to have a different character or he's going to be in a tough position on the show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> That video makes me laugh every damn time.
> 
> "That first time, he was unconscious, was he not?"
> "Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's sweet, man."


:lmao

Sounds like a discussion about date rape


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ the end. Big Show was in tears? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. :lmao

@CaptainObvious: If there's no room for Christian in Smackdown, they should either turn him face or move him to Raw, or both.


----------



## KoslovWWE#1 (Jan 11, 2012)

where is koslov???

he has not been on wwe for so long


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

KoslovWWE#1 said:


> where is koslov???
> 
> he has not been on wwe for so long


LOL dude I don't want to tell you the news TBH. Well if you are serious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I could easily see it happening. There's just no place for Christian's heel character on the card. Mahal is used to bring in the Indian market. *Hunico is used to bring in the Hispanic market.* Christian's main purpose is promos and mic work but Smackdown isn't the promo show, Raw is. They don't care about promos on Smackdown and now Rhodes/Barrett is stepping up for the promos that are needed. It's surprising that a former WHC is this irrelevant, but he is because of poor booking/creative decisions. Christian needs to come back ASAP and he needs to have a different character or he's going to be in a tough position on the show.


I'm sure they appreciate being badly stereotyped.

Anyway, that's Rey and Sin Cara's job, they can't be out for that much longer?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

KoslovWWE#1 said:


> where is koslov???
> 
> he has not been on wwe for so long


He's facing The Rock in the main event of Wrestlemania 28, haven't you heard?


----------



## KoslovWWE#1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> LOL dude I don't want to tell you the news TBH. Well if you are serious.


what????

i can man. i am handle truth just fine


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's facing The Rock in the main event of Wrestlemania 28, haven't you heard?


:lmao, I'd cry if they ever even think of doing that match even if its on Raw


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Big johhny gave valadmir koslov a thumbs up, we never saw him after that.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

KoslovWWE#1 said:


> where is koslov???
> 
> he has not been on wwe for so long


He's been fired months ago


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm sure they appreciate being badly stereotyped.
> 
> Anyway, that's Rey and Sin Cara's job, they can't be out for that much longer?


Yeah it is Rey and Sin Cara's job. Last i heard Sin Cara might make Wrestlemania but Rey is out until May at the earliest.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> He's been fired months ago


Man that's cruel, why not tell him about Santa Claus while you're at it?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

What' with all the McIntyre hate? I thought people on this forum liked him.
The guy is talented.


And also, I think some people are forgetting that he's on a losing streak storyline. He's gonna keep weaseling one more match out of Teddy for the next few weeks, and he's not gonna win until at some point he snaps and finally breaks his losing streak.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I could easily see it happening. There's just no place for Christian's heel character on the card. Mahal is used to bring in the Indian market. Hunico is used to bring in the Hispanic market. Christian's main purpose is promos and mic work but Smackdown isn't the promo show, Raw is. They don't care about promos on Smackdown and now Rhodes/Barrett is stepping up for the promos that are needed. It's surprising that a former WHC is this irrelevant, but he is because of poor booking/creative decisions. Christian needs to come back ASAP and he needs to have a different character or he's going to be in a tough position on the show.


at this point i think christian would be better off on raw as a heel trying to get the us title
and honestly its better than anything they will come up for him


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> at this point i think christian would be better off on raw as a heel trying to get the us title
> and honestly its better than anything they will come up for him


Christian needs to be on Raw. Winning the United States Championship would be nice.

Light Heavyweight, Intercontinental, World Tag Team, Hardcore, European, ECW, World Heavyweight - all been held. US title? Not yet.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> Christian needs to be on Raw. Winning the United States Championship would be nice.
> 
> Light Heavyweight, Intercontinental, World Tag Team, Hardcore, European, ECW, World Heavyweight - all been held. US title? Not yet.


YES!

Then give him a short (preferably long but never going to happen) run with the WWE Title and he'll have won it all.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Christian needs to be on Raw. Winning the United States Championship would be nice.
> 
> Light Heavyweight, Intercontinental, World Tag Team, Hardcore, European, ECW, World Heavyweight - all been held. US title? Not yet.


That would be very nice and maybe give a one month wwe champion reign before he retires


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Good lord...what a Crappy Smackdown. :no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> at this point i think christian would be better off on raw as a heel trying to get the us title
> and honestly its better than anything they will come up for him


He would be better off on Raw. His skill set is better suited there. As for a midcard title, I'd be all for it. If he isn't going to be booked as a credible main eventer, at least make him a credible midcarder. It's the jobbing out that is killing his momentum. It doesn't serve him or his opponent.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The Barrett Barrage is running wild on Superstars


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The match with Tyson Kidd was embarrassing. It should have been much longer.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> The match with Tyson Kidd was embarrassing. It should have been much longer.


Should have been, but Tyson Kidd's unfortunately a low carder, so of course he was going to be squashed by Clay.

I loved the ending to SmackDown with Big Show crying over running through AJ and Bryan abusing him and then calling him a 'bastard'. Big Show crying was so cringeworthy that I just found it hilarious because it just sucked away all of the heat from the Big Show v. Bryan no DQ/no count out match. Bryan honestly needs to get away from Big Show ASAP because he is looking weak as hell. It's also great to see that Cole is still being critical towards Bryan.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

thelegendkiller said:


> The Barrett Barrage is running wild on Superstars


:lmao

Wade should go to the Bahamas to attack Randy


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> The match with Tyson Kidd was embarrassing. It should have been much longer.


It just shows that WWE has no future plans for Tyson Kidd. I wouldn't be suprised to see him future endeavored this year.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Rofl, Show just tackled AJ when he was chasing Bryan outside the ring. It's the Orton sceanrio all over again. They were acting like she died.

Even the crowd chanted "She's okay". xD


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG poor Tyson lol.

LOL at Bryan "Why are you so wreckless? you are a BASTARD!"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Barrett has had a bad week. Wrestles on Superstars and doesn't make the cut down version (for the important stuff it seems) with his promo.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Barrett has had a bad week. Wrestles on Superstars and doesn't make the cut down version (for the important stuff it seems) with his promo.


It's stupid, I understand why Zeke vs. Cody and Sheamus vs. Jinder made it as they had 2 important guys, but Ted vs. Drew made it but not Barrett's promo? wierd.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

"Is that World Title so important to you? You can have it" - Daniel Bryan to the Big Show. Not too heelish...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> LOL at Bryan "Why are you so wreckless? you are a BASTARD!"


Bryan is amazing as a heel and will only get better as he gets more used to his role. You can tell this heel character is more his style and what he should be doing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> "Is that World Title so important to you? You can have it" - Daniel Bryan to the Big Show. Not too heelish...


He was trying to trick/disarm Big Show into thinking it would be an easy win. Maybe not his best heel move so far, but it was supposed to be one.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> He was trying to trick/disarm Big Show into thinking it would be an easy win. Maybe not his best heel move so far, but it was supposed to be one.


He said it after the match...


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

There is no way that 18 EEEEEE is a real shoe size. Still, it's a more believable figure than Daniel Bryan weighing 210 lbs.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> He said it after the match...


Because Big Show is going to want another match after how it ended. They are trying to continue the Big Show/Bryan feud. Big Show feels that he can get it this time. Bryan is trying to manipulate him. Looking at it all, it actually was a great ending so props to creative.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Big Show has overstayed his welcome in the title picture, and Henry isn't 100 percent so it's obvious that he won't be a legitimate contender for the world title at this point. Can't wait to see Bryan go up against guys that are competent in the ring, and Bryan has been burying Show in the promo department.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I lol'd at Daniel Bryan in both the Intro with his reference to the Internetz and the Ending with Big Show.
"HeymanRulez502" - Is he on this site?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

HeymanRulez512 is a TROLL!1!1111!!!!!!! How dare he say that about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Comacho's bike riding ability is second to none.

Huncio being pissed at Dibiase for not inviting him to one of his parties is hilarious


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Comacho's bike riding ability is second to none.
> 
> Huncio being pissed at Dibiase for not inviting him to one of his parties is hilarious


Not his fault the Mamacitas go for the rich white guy instead of the mexican gangbanger wannabe


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? IS THAT WORLD TITLE SO IMPORTANT TO YOU? YOU CAN HAVE IT, OKAY! YOU CAN HAVE IT! THERE'S NO NEED TO BE THAT RECKLESS! HOW CAN YOU BE SO RECKLESS?! SHE'S 95 LBS! YOU'RE 500 LBS!"

OH. MY GOD. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I am in TEARS. Daniel Bryan is the greatest thing to ever happen to my life, real talk. I don't care what anyone says, I could listen to him talk forever. His delivery there was PERFECT. Especially with the "_RECKLESS_!" lines. I just can't :lmao I had my doubts, but him as a heel is so excellent. 

The "knock out" was laughably weak, but AJ sold it like a champ. Kudos to her. Seems like it was part of a ~secret plot~ between her and Bryan, so I'm interested to see where it goes from here. If the main event was anything to go by, Smackdown is going to get fun again. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go and watch Bryan yell at Big Show again about thirty times over. :lmao



Kalashnikov said:


> "Is that World Title so important to you? You can have it" - Daniel Bryan to the Big Show. Not too heelish...


I think he was just being a prick, trying to make Show feel bad. Bryan's a bad guy who is still convinced he's a good guy, and who's trying to convince everyone that he's still a good guy. Like I said above, it looks like the AJ thing was planned to make Big Show look like the bad guy; not him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Loved the Bryan segments - Tiny tim can go on the mic 

also agree with other posters - his heel character who still thinks he is a good guy / fan favorite is awesome.

I am even enjoying Big Show in his role somewhat - never thought I would say that.

One thing for certain - if it ends up being Henry / Bryan next week, then Henry is turning face - as Bryan is way more deplorable these days

PS> I think after tonight Bryan will be seen as the nr 1 Heel - fucksakes, he made the Big Show cry (indirectly)


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> "WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? IS THAT WORLD TITLE SO IMPORTANT TO YOU? YOU CAN HAVE IT, OKAY! YOU CAN HAVE IT! THERE'S NO NEED TO BE THAT RECKLESS! HOW CAN YOU BE SO RECKLESS?! SHE'S 95 LBS! YOU'RE 500 LBS!"
> 
> OH. MY GOD. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


I actually expected Big Show to miss Bryan with the WMD and hit AJ instead, not a freakin' shoulder tackle, even the crowd didn't buy it...

But yeah Bryan saved the segment right there, I loved the dramatic pause before delivering "You are a bastard" like a boss. I had some doubts but if Bryan keeps this up, he could be a legit main eventer in mid 2012...


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I lol'd at Hunico on commentary "admiring" Booker's ring. I thought he was going to nick it and ride his lowrider out of the stadium to a pawn shop. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait when did Bryan turn heel, wasn't he a face on Monday?

I'm confused.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Mark Henry _ruined_ my first title defence, so tonight IT WILL BE NO DQ, AND NO COUNTOUTS!!!






Personally, I think that's a little excessive."

So brilliant.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Legion Of Hell said:


> I lol'd at Hunico on commentary "admiring" Booker's ring. I thought he was going to nick it and ride his lowrider out of the stadium to a pawn shop. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Im surprised you even understood what the hell Hunico was saying.... :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> I had some doubts but if Bryan keeps this up, he could be a legit main eventer in mid 2012...


I'm always cautious about how WWE books heels because they get it wrong more times than not, but if Bryan can keep his heel momentum, he'll be the heel of Smackdown. So by default, that will make him a legitimate main eventer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bryan was fucking AWESOME on this show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> "WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? IS THAT WORLD TITLE SO IMPORTANT TO YOU? YOU CAN HAVE IT, OKAY! YOU CAN HAVE IT! THERE'S NO NEED TO BE THAT RECKLESS! HOW CAN YOU BE SO RECKLESS?! SHE'S 95 LBS! YOU'RE 500 LBS!"
> 
> OH. MY GOD. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


Love this post. ANd I hope all the people who say Bryan's mic work is "shit" watch SD this week and see that they are wrong. Bryan is getting an intersting fued out of the Big Show.

Its funny all the WWe needed to do was get Bryan on TV and give his character a little direction and it took them this long to figure that out.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i wanted to hear more of santinos ideas, teddydore long needs to STFU!

a small cage inside a medium cage inside a big cage where the ref is the CAGE SMITH! i wanna see that match!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel so bad for Hunico and Camacho. They might as well have named them Hondelay and Arriba.


----------



## KristofferAG (Jan 8, 2012)

Really enjoying what's going on between Bryan and Show, it's all getting more interesting. Combining Bryan slowly turning heel (in a great way) with Show trying to be so nice and professional while getting screamed at by Bryan. Love it.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the fact that they put the belt on Bryan and made him focus of the show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, this middle section of the show is like National Stereotype hour.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice show.. Daniel Bryan was just awesome this week. I am losing any interest I had in Sheamus, I just skip his matches now. Its the same old 6 minutes match with the same results and winning celebration every week. 

Not sure where Drew's losing streak is heading, but I really hope he gets pushed again. He is much more entertaining while losing than sheamus winning currently.

Santino should be the GM of smackdown!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

The Funkasaurus is still going strong. Although the sqaush was a bit too short for me. Not a bad reaction for Brodus too, although it's always hard to tell what's real and not on Smackdown.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Pop for sheamus and Big Show are most of the time SO FAKE! Why does WWE even think they need to pipe in reactions? Absolutely no reaction is better than a fake one.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

heymanrulez512 must be a youtube account


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm surprised they let Cody cut such a racist promo. Didn't he get in heat for being racist to Mexican's at a house show a few years back?

Anyway kids, Don't be a bully, be a racist! Gotta love WWE's double standards lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw the last segment of the show like 3 times. It was fucking hilarious.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao
awesome show especially the end

YOU ARE A BASTARD


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Such a good show even without any star power. Kudos to the SmackDown writers. Actually both shows have a great main event storyline atm. SmackDown with DBryan's heel turn, RAW with Cena's supposed heel turn.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

*adopts comic book guy voice*

Worst. Ending. Ever.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

You guys. Booker speaks Spanish better than Rosa does. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I just saw Brodus Clay's segment and i think he's fucking awesome as a face. I just wish the match was a bit longer so I can hear some more of his in ring comments. SHOULD I GET HEEM?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol at The Big Show crying at the end of that match, should now be billed as the worlds largest cry baby. Was actually rooting for a Big Show win tonight, wonder how they going to have Bryan survive next week against Henry?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"How can you be so reckless?! She's 95 pounds!"

*claps*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I must have watched that ending 10 dozen times already. 

Daniel Bryan > The whole show

Never expected him to entertain me as much as he has, specifically so soon with his current character, he really is making the best of it, purely awesome.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've cracked open the Jack Daniels and I'm watching Smackdown, and for some reason I've decided to put down my thoughts.

Nice opening promo from Bryan, he's really trying to play up the honest and fair heel bit which is much better than the pure coward route and is getting him decent heat already.

:lmao I liked those randoms that snuck Cody a high five when he was saying he'd been IC champ for 5 months.

Ezekial Jackson has hair, I much prefer that, the rolls on the back of his head were quite disturbing. But his boobs jiggle quite provacatively when he walks briskly to the ring though so still disturbing.

Santino wanting to allow reptiles in the ring, I like it. I also like Otunga's yellow and black combo going on, reminds me that I never did buy that shiny Nexus hoodie he used to wear, I loved that thing.

Ted DiBiase really needs to change his theme music, it's god awful and doesn't suit a face at all. Hunico slowly cycling past the bottom of the screen made me chuckle, and why did he sound so out of breath on commentary? He was only standing on the back of the damn thing. Anyways DiBiase is growing on me, just change the damn theme and never let him grow a mustache again even if it is for charity.

They mentioned Sheamus was in the Rumble for a great showing of 20 minutes. Is that what counts as a great showing these days? Booker's commentary after the Brogue Kick "After that you might as well grab your pillow and snuggle" :lmao

AJ is smoking hot, I fully endorse anything that gets her more screen time even if Bryan looks a little awkward in the segments with her.

Am I the only one that had a little marky moment at the 2002 Rumble package? Seeing Angle again on WWE TV for the first time for a fair while. 

Santino's walk to the ring looks painful, Otunga is slowly getting less shit and he's stole the Celtic Cross from Finlay, bastard.

I hope Brodus has this entrance every week, I love it and it's even better when drinking. But nothing beats Teddy's random dancing to his theme after the match. 

When will they run out of innuendo's for Aksana?

Diva's match was pretty good if too short, don't like where they're going with Natalya right now but I think if those two had a decent amount of time they could put on a pretty good match.

Barrett dropping in "May God save the Queen" for extra cheap heat, fair enough. 

Ooh from the Vault, wonder who the Undertaker is going to be fighting this time... Ah it's a 4 on 4 tag match with him DX and Cena vs Legacy and Cm Punk from 2 and a bit years ago. Strange to think that 3 of that face team are either retired or only around a couple of months a year. The ending with HHH, Cena, HBK and Taker hitting their finishers to a really big reaction, WWE have lost a hell of a lot of star power and that match just hammers it home.

Big Show's nipple was sticking out during his introduction, I have no idea why I noticed that. Big Show turning the handshake into a gorilla press, who's the heel? Big Show pretty much no sold that entire match, shrugging off tons of chairshots and even a DDT on a chair.

Booker is on fire "D Bryan won't give up that chair, he's like a badger"

AJ sold that soft bump really well, Big Show breaking down in tears was a bit much. Anybody else think of "Of Mice and Men"?

:lmao Yes! That ending yelling from Bryan was brilliant, "You are a bastard!", Big Show cries a bit more. I remember when he used to chokeslam woman for shits and giggles. Now he shoulder tackles one quite softly and he turns into a big pile of goo.

Pretty good smackdown actually, Bryan was awesome, AJ was hot, Diva's match was good (which shows how far that division has fallen when a 2 minute squash is good) and Booker T was spewing classics all over the place.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad they put piped in noise on smackdown, most of the time it looks completely dead.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Tamina's been improving lately. It's impossible to look bad when working with Natalya, but she's been impressing me more and more over the last couple of weeks. I thought she was crappy as a heel and her matches were pretty weak, but now that she's a babyface and showing shades of her father, she's standing out a lot more and showing tons of energy. It's good to see this thing working for her. I think she has a lot of potential, hopefully with some more time/more working with people like Natalya/more character development, she can become great in the ring and even better as a character.


----------



## JackbagBitch (May 29, 2011)

Fuck sake, AJ got buried


----------



## Yello Mit (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd like to bury AJ.... ;P

But yeah, she sold that bump pretty well. It reminded me off how RVD sells. Arms and legs all over the place. It was good.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Not the best smackdown but it was saved by the main event and the backstage segments with Bryan,AJ and show."Your a bastard"line was classic and its a nice subtle heel turn with Bryan and he seems to be getting some decent heat from the crowd.Natalya and kidd are still jobbing which is a shame considering their talents.


----------



## Yello Mit (Jan 10, 2012)

I noticed that both Kidd and Natalya jobbed in two moves.

Kidd with Clay's headbutt/running cross body.
Natalya with Tamina's samoan drop/Superfly Splash.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Barrett, Bryan and to a lesser degree, Rhodes are making SD a watchable show from all the crap aside them.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

D Bryan gonna get him some AJ OH MY GOODNESS!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

That AJ has something...and she needs to give it to me


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This promo's extremely racist.....


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Was really hoping when AJ was knocked out and Big Show standing there crying that Bryan would take advantage of it and keep smacking show with a steel chair!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL @ the size difference in the SD match graphic


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I enjoyed the part when the crowd started chanting "She'll be ok", they just wanted to see a wrestling match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is Tamina a face now??


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Did that little bike ride wear them out?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

why are they so out of breath?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought Drew had to leave the WWE?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Gebu19 said:


> I thought Drew had to leave the WWE?


That has been the case for the last few weeks :shocked:. Surely this run of losses has to loose soon or they actually make the decision to drop him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Otunga thats Dean Ambrose's finsher!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't believe Barrett got shafted to Superstars this week. I don't think it's a big deal though for the most part as long as it's only for one week and he wins his match on there.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Decent Smackdown! this week, really intrigued as to where they're going with the slow Bryan heel turn and World title scene in general, enjoyed Barretts promo (if a little too short for my liking) and also am interested to see where this Mcintyre storyline is headed as I really rate Mcintyre and hope they finally do something decent with him.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Poor Tyson Kidd. That was like 15 seconds.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Everyone in the Mid Card Mafia is jobbing to Brodus lol.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

They're pumping in so much cheering on the Brodus match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This Teddy Long and Aksana storyline is so damn pointless


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Un0fficial said:


> They're pumping in so much cheering on the Brodus match.


Noticed that too  , however think the reaction he gets after the match seems pretty genuine, so atleast he's getting the crowd to do something, which lets be honest is the key.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Everyone in the Mid Card Mafia is jobbing to Brodus lol.


Mid Card Mafia my ass. They're the internet J.O.B Squad.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Naomi got dat ass


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> This Teddy Long and Aksana storyline is so damn pointless


I hope that it leads somewhere like having Teddy Long get framed by McIntyre.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> This Teddy Long and Aksana storyline is so damn pointless


You don't know how right you are, seems to have been going on for ages aswell.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

the entire crowd was silent during clay, yet somehow they were cheering. fuck you crowd, and fuck you wwe.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Everyone in the Mid Card Mafia is jobbing to Brodus lol.


They should line how to make videos and not cross the line like Ryder.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Alright. Who else heard someone yell "DP!" after AJ got knocked out?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

daniel bryan swings a chair like a girl


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

A.J. is dead.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my god. She's dead.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

let's hope my future ex-wife will be ok


now Big Show sells...nice


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

500 pounds of big show vs 90 pounds of aj. Man. She dead.

And Big show is a bastard apparently.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ sells better than half the roster


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

She's 95 pounds! You are 500 pounds! You are a bastard! :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

A big giant crying bastard.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Show is a bastard.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> daniel bryan swings a chair like a girl


Considering he is the size of one ...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Missed the perfect chance for a heel turn. While Big show is crying, Bryan looks around, sees he's distracted, roll up. Que over the top celebration while they put her on the stretcher.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Did you see the look on DB's face looking at Big Show?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The fans ruined that shit chanting she's ok. stupid stupid (Randy Orton voice)


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok Smackdown, the Brodus Clay and Tamina matches were some of the fastest I had ever seen and the ending was great.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sin_Bias said:


> 500 pounds of big show vs 90 pounds of aj. Man. She dead.
> 
> And Big show is a bastard apparently.





Mister Excitement said:


> She's 95 pounds! You are 500 pounds! You are a bastard! :lmao





bjnelson19705 said:


> A big giant crying bastard.





PacoAwesome said:


> Big Show is a bastard.




Big Show's a bastard???


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Was that a "She's OK" chant at the end? What were they chanting?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> Was that a "She's OK" chant at the end? What were they chanting?


Yeah, that's what they were chanting.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

What a bunch of garbage fans,but Bryan's reaction was awesome,Big Show was even better,that crying bastard.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Missed the perfect chance for a heel turn. While Big show is crying, Bryan looks around, sees he's distracted, roll up. Que over the top celebration while they put her on the stretcher.


I thought it was coming.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Missed the perfect chance for a heel turn. While Big show is crying, Bryan looks around, sees he's distracted, roll up. Que over the top celebration while they put her on the stretcher.


how exactly do you want daniel bryan to "roll up" the big show?!?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OnTheMoney said:


> I thought it was coming.


Oh you did, did you? Did you think Bobby Roode as well? :lmao

Well, I thought AJ was gonna get punched, and glad that didn't happen, she just got shoved. I will welcome a devious pairing of AJ and DB, but only in hopes that AJ doesn't end up a whipping girl like Lita was. I can't wait till DB gets out of this Big Show/Henry feud, he needs to face people that will complement his skills in the best way, Orton, Sheamus, Cody. Not only should he face people like them, but he should continue in some unique storylines with them as well like this one we are in with Show.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ an Bryan segments are so cringeworthy.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao the fireworks were still there for Brodus CLay.

Yeah, punishment for MCM is Brodus Clay burying them.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> how exactly do you want daniel bryan to "roll up" the big show?!?


With great assistance from Show. Honestly, I have no idea how I expect him to really do ANYTHING against the big show.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh you did, did you? Did you think Bobby Roode as well? :lmao
> 
> Well, I thought AJ was gonna get punched, and glad that didn't happen, she just got shoved. I will welcome a devious pairing of AJ and DB, but only in hopes that AJ doesn't end up a whipping girl like Lita was. I can't wait till DB gets out of this Big Show/Henry feud, he needs to face people that will complement his skills in the best way, Orton, Sheamus, Cody. Not only should he face people like them, but he should continue in some unique storylines with them as well like this one we are in with Show.


Indeed I was thinking Bobby Roode. But, almost more heely because of how he already has the history of the over the top celebration.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just finished watching SD. Don't have much to say except looking forward to Barrett/Sheamus next week... Barrett's promo was short but great. Show/Bryan ended perfectly imo and I really enjoyed Bryan's tirade as they were walking back and Show's reaction was perfect.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Missed the perfect chance for a heel turn. While Big show is crying, Bryan looks around, sees he's distracted, roll up. Que over the top celebration while they put her on the stretcher.


I wanted/thought Bryan was going to snap and but some awesome submission on Show and destroy him, the bastard line was quality though. Ending was fine as well


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck that was good,
Ending was great
Show entertained me for once. OH SHIT
and by show I mean the big show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So how were the fans sent home? Part of me wants to believe they did that chant because they were being shafted out of a proper ME. I think I remember reading the spoilers saying Henry came out to poke fun @ big show then got knocked out, anything else after?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Did anyone else laugh when they showed the match preview for Bryan/Show, You could barely see little Bryan as Show's opponent, It was like Show took the entire screen.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> Did anyone else laugh when they showed the match preview for Bryan/Show, You could barely see little Bryan as Show's opponent, It was like Show took the entire screen.


:lmao knew i wasn't the only who noticed that.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Teddy Long is the biggest liar in the world. If i recall correctly, he said that if McIntyre loses he's fired. He lost and he's still there! And for a month now he's been on "thin ice." Well that ice isn't so thin if hes been standing on it for a month now...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh and they were promoting vegas smackdown or some shit..... does that mean its gonna be like a smackdown roulette?


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Wouldn't have been better if Bryan started celebrating after Big Show was DQ'ed?

I thought so.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Brodus Clay is extremely charismatic.

He will be a big time player in the future.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

How could big Show be so reckless? So reckless.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I love how in the tale of the tape, "shortest World title reign ever" is listed as one of Big Show's accomplishments, rofl


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

My girlfriend watched wrestling for the first time in her life last night and it was interesting to view it through her eyes. Her noteworthy reactions:

1) She was in complete awe of The Big Show (had never seen him before). 
2) She thought the Daniel Bryan backstage clips with AJ were terrible (I couldn't disagree). 
3) She wanted to slap Heath Slater the moment he appeared (I explained to her why that's a good thing). 
4) She didn't quite understand Hornswoggle's function (all I could do was shrug). 

As for me, I thought Wade Barrett stole the entire show in 30 seconds.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

How the hell did you get your girlfriend to watch an entire episode of Smackdown! with you? Lucky bastard.

Mine hates wrestling


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

chessarmy said:


> How the hell did you get your girlfriend to watch an entire episode of Smackdown! with you? Lucky bastard.
> 
> Mine hates wrestling


Oh believe me, it wasn't the entire episode and I doubt it will become a regular habit. I think she was either morbidly curious or else making an effort to get to know me better. That said, I was just happy that she didn't run out of the room screaming!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Oh and they were promoting vegas smackdown or some shit..... does that mean its gonna be like a smackdown roulette?


Yes, I think so. The Roulette concept works a lot better in a live show since it's all about surprises so I'm expecting the Smackdown version to be very tame because of spoilers.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan getting over as a heel without insulting the crowd and shiitting on local sports teams, etc.

We winning, breh's


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

They seriously need to pull some "Hangover" shit on SmackDown next week, since they'll be in Las Vegas.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> They seriously need to pull some "Hangover" shit on SmackDown next week, since they'll be in Las Vegas.


:lmao

Shame Orton's not there a hilarious odd couple wedding with Hornswoggle would have been quite funny


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Shame Orton's not there a hilarious odd couple wedding with Hornswoggle would have been quite funny


a drunk orton who wants to marry hornswoggle ? xD


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

#1Peep4ever said:


> a drunk orton who wants to marry hornswoggle ? xD


And the Funkasaurus as reverend.

Somebody call Orton's mama!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Lastier said:


> And the Funkasaurus as reverend.
> 
> Somebody call Orton's mama!


:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lastier said:


> And the Funkasaurus as reverend.
> 
> Somebody call Orton's mama!


:lmao

I hereby challenge someone to photoshop up this hilarious image of an Orton/Hornswoggle wedding with Clay as the reverend


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> They seriously need to pull some "Hangover" shit on SmackDown next week, since they'll be in Las Vegas.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

chessarmy said:


> How the hell did you get your girlfriend to watch an entire episode of Smackdown! with you? Lucky bastard.
> 
> Mine hates wrestling


It's a double edged sword, mine like to talk about how big Cody Rhodes junk may be.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Ryan said:


> It's a double edged sword, mine like to talk about how big Cody Rhodes junk may be.


:lmao
sorry but thats hilarious


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao
> sorry but thats hilarious


If the girl is focusing more on his package you might have a problem....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ryan said:


> It's a double edged sword, mine like to talk about how big Cody Rhodes junk may be.


You should dump her because of that.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Johnny Curtis def. Alex Riley.


:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> You should dump her because of that.


Agreed.

Even if you might be packing a vienna sausage in your drawers, she shouldn't rub it in by saying such a crude comment. I'd royally dump my girl for that 100%. And I'd sleep with one of her friends the next week while I was at it. 

Poetic Justice.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

chessarmy said:


> How the hell did you get your girlfriend to watch an entire episode of Smackdown! with you? Lucky bastard.
> 
> Mine hates wrestling


Mines is slowly coming round, my mates GF and her sit and slag it off and then by the end they're totally into it haha.


----------

